# Hammers Cobalt Blue



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

I have one of these in a ten gallon and want to put it in my 75.

I currently have gourami's that are mid to top tank, and Angelicus that are bottom swimmers and side tank of the tank swimmers. I'm about to get two angelfish and some electric blue jack dempsey..... and a pleco later.


I'm just worried about the angelicus more than anything if they're fast enough to escape- the gouramis will get used to it and just stay away from it- there's only one way they can attack from above and its on one side of the tank- I know it's generally not a good idea to mix them- but she's a female (i know because she had little ones after I got her.... Named the cobalt hammer Dinner by the way- heh heh.) 

I guess the females are less violent and less territorial? Im just wondering if I should leave leave her in the tank she's in or put her in the 75? I'll probably add more hiding places first- but in the mean time should i just add her and take her out if she starts trouble? or not bother at all?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. 

I would be more worried about the jd as they are known to eat other fish that can fit into his mouth.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

^^yeah they can and WILL eat fish if they can fit in its mouth.


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

I was not aware they got so big- maybe I'll get convicts instead... but general consensus is I should be relatively alright moving the cobalt?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you have any fish in the 10 with it?
What does it eat?
Listed as omnivore it will eat what it can "catch".If fish are slow,sleeping,or small enough to be caught I'll bet it eats them?Only one way to really find out!Just make sure to offer enough food for the lobster or do head in the am!


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

She's the only thing in the 10- and she gets fed bloodworms. I suppose if I feed them at night [basically before I go to bed] that she should leave them alone while they sleep as he's nocturnal and Fish arent? I would assume on that basis she's be fine as long as I don't forget


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

Also- how would I acclimate a lobster? Just do a straight tranafer? Or do temperature acclimation in a bag of sorts with a drip system? As far as I'm aware crayfish/lobsters are super hardy anyways


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If both tanks have similiar source water then there shouldn't be a big difference.
I would still drip acclimate to get it right.Might just be a quick drip(less then 30 minutes).
Just keep up on feeding and that sounds like the only way to find out.


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

I kinda understand how a drip system works- someone care to explain specifics? I usually just get stuff straight from the local fish store (you guys call that LFS right?) and do temperature floating and then straight into the water.

Also it looks like one of my gouramis is msising a scale from his forehead- im gonna get my water checked- possible things?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tankworld said:


> I kinda understand how a drip system works- someone care to explain specifics? I usually just get stuff straight from the local fish store (you guys call that LFS right?) and do temperature floating and then straight into the water.
> 
> Also it looks like one of my gouramis is msising a scale from his forehead- im gonna get my water checked- possible things?



http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

is it possible to just drop slight amounts of water into the bucket over time? like maybe 1/8 of a cup at a time? i dont have the tube- if i use enough water from the 10 i should be fine, right? start with maybe 3 gallons and add the water from the other tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should be fine with that.
Basically this is how to add new fish without adding the water they came in.
When doing tank switches at my house I don't worry about mixing water unless one tank has an issue.


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

my thanks to you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1TTc_UUbuI


----------

